# Terrorist attack on Mumbai.



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

A quote from Today’s Tradewinds:

*Terror ship probe*
_The Indian navy has captured a ship suspected to have been used by terrorists to launch a bloody attack on Mumbai. 

News of the suspicious ship comes amid growing rumours that a Greek shipowner had been caught up in the bloodshed at India’s maritime capital. 
Navy personnel boarded the vessel, named as the Vietnamese-flagged Alpha, which had recently come to Mumbai from Karachi, Pakistan. 
Navy sources say the vessel was searched, and subsequent reports claim it has been released. A hunt is also on for other suspicious ships operating in the region. 
The Alpha, which does not appear on any databases, is reported to be a Vietnam-flagged merchant vessel. Others suggest it is a trawler. 
Earlier, Indian media showed pictures of black and yellow rubber dinghies found by the shore, sparking the suspicion a ship was used by terrorists to launch the attacks which have claimed more than 100 lives. 
Rumours are gathering pace in London that an unnamed Greek shipowner had been shot during the attacks. 
Attempts to verify the suggestion and indentify the mystery executive have so far been unsuccessful. 
It has also emerged that a maritime conference was taking place at a Mumbai hotel which was attacked by the terrorists. 
A siege is understood to be underway in the Trident Oberoi hotel, where militants are keeping a number of westerners hostage. 
Maritime solicitors Stephenson Harwood has been holding a ‘Shipowners' Seminar’ there since Tuesday. 
TradeWinds contacted the law firm who were unable to comment. 
Lawyers from Britain were expected to speak at the event, along with senior solicitors from Indian firm Bose & Mitra & Co. 
Scores of people are being held hostage in two luxury hotels - the Taj Mahal Palace and the Oberoi Trident. 
The buildings are now ringed by troops. 
Alan Jones, a media executive from Newport, south Wales, was at the Trident hotel when gunfire erupted. 
He said: "As we got to the lobby, the doors of the lift opened and we heard bangs. 
"The Japanese gentlemen who were in front of us in the lift... stepped out. Immediately they indicated we should get back into the lift. 
"As they got back into the lift one of them was shot. I'm not sure if he was shot once or twice, but he was certainly shot in the back of the leg quite badly.” _*
By and Copyright of Neil Connor and Andy Pierce in London*


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*British shipowner dies in Mumbai terrorist attacks*

From today's Lloyd's List:

British shipowner dies in Mumbai terrorist attacks

By David Osler - Thursday 27 November 2008

_Andreas Liveras came to Britain from Cyprus in 1963, and built a £315m fortune from his yacht and food wholesale businesses.
ANDREAS Liveras, the British shipowner behind Liveras Yachts, was among more than 100 people killed in last night’s terrorist outrages in Mumbai, it was confirmed this afternoon. 

Mr Liveras was reportedly gunned down in the luxury Taj Palace hotel shortly after completing an interview with the BBC on his mobile phone. 

An administrator at Mumbai’s St George’s hospital told the Evening Standard newspaper: “We can confirm a British national, Andreas Liveras, aged in his seventies, was brought in by ambulance. Doctors pronounced him dead on arrival.” 

Mr Liveras came to Britain from Cyprus in 1963, and built a £315m ($484m) fortune from his yacht and food wholesale businesses._


----------



## TIM HUDSON (May 16, 2007)

*Taj & Oberoi*

Anyone like me horror struck at events in Bombay?. Having sailed with all Indian officers and crew in my Common Brothers days and being a very frequent stayer in that city at that time, meeting officers families and visiting their homes, I feel for them. Enjoyed many a tiffin at the Taj and a drink or two in the Lancer Bar at the Oberoi.... very hard to believe whats happened today to those two fabulous watering holes, memories reminding me some of the brighter spots of seafaring.!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Another debased and cynical act by debased and cynical people.

Our condolences to the relatives and friends of those who lost their lives.


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

My condolences .
One hopes that there is no more bad news to come . 

It is ironic that a maritime conference was taking place at the time in one of the hotels and that the raid seems to have come via the sea .

Derek


----------



## sidsal (Nov 13, 2007)

As an old codger, the Mumbai attack brings memories of another terrible incident there. On April 14th 1944 the Fort Stikine was unloading in the Victoria dock. It carried 1400 tons of high explosives and cotton bales which caught fire. She blew up and 17 other ships followed. 800 were killed and 1800 injured. A large piece fo propeller was found 3Km away. It took 8000 men 7 months to remove half a million tons of debris before the dock reopened.
Bomaby then was the discharge port for much of the war supplies for the Burma campaign - being railed across India. I left there for Karachi in the Brocklebanl Maihar a few days before but did not hear of the occurence until after the war. So different to the immediate news today !


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

*modern world*

I often wonder if the misery caused by terrorists groups makes our present day world a much more dangerous place than in the past. Or is it that in the past by the time the media received the news of a happening it was too old to print and who really cared. Today the Mau Mau or the Stern Gang are past history but at the time were real live foregoers of what we call terrorists today.
Just a thought
de chas


----------

